# Freistellen von Personen



## Kingk (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich glaube freistellen von Personen ist wohl das schwierigste als auch das zeitaufwendigste in Photoshop. Leider ergeht es mir nicht besser. Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin.

Würde sich eventuell jemand opfern ein Videotutorial zu machen? Einer der sich auskennt hat das mit Camtasia Studio in einer halben Stunde gelöst.

Kleiner Vorschlag mit großer Wirkung  ;-] 

Bye


----------



## extracuriosity (31. Januar 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass es einfach kein Allgemeinrezept für´s Freistellen gibt. Das ist sehr motivabhängig. Jeder hat wohl "seine eigene Art" entwickelt. Da hilft wirklich nur üben. Exakte Ergebnisse erzielst du sicherlich, indem du die äussere Form per Pfadtool nachzeichnest und später in eine Auswahl bzw. eine Maske konvertierst. Spätestens beim Freistellen von  Haaren kommst du mit der Methode nicht wirklich weiter. Hier hilft dann oft nur die Kombination mit anderen Technicken wie der teilweisen Auswahl des kontrastreichsten Kanals. 
Falls du oft in guter Qualität freistellen musst, solltest du mal einen Blick auf COREL´s Knockout2 werfen. Ich persönlich bin damit aber auch nicht allzugut klargekommen.


----------



## Consti (31. Januar 2005)

Hab mir das Knockout mal angeschaut:

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/corel/l/blknockout04.htm

Hier eine kleines Beispiel. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann so ein Programm doch gar nicht funktionieren - oder nur unzureichend!
Woher soll das Programm wissen, wo es schneidenn soll. Naja, so toll find ich die Ergebnisse jetzt nicht, aber für eine Software recht ordentlich!

"Stehe" auch mehr auf "Handarbeit". Sie ist einfach variabler und du kannst alles so machen, wie dus gerne willst - und es passieren halt keine "Fehler"!

Vielleicht kann die aber auch der PS Extract Filter helfen (hab den Deutschen Begriff grade nicht Parat). Aber er befindet sich in PS bei Filter und dann ist er unter den ersten 5 oder 6 Filtern (von ganz oben). Müsste Extrudieren ("komscih?") oder so ähnlich heissen!
Der ist für Haare sehr Praktisch!


----------



## da_Dj (31. Januar 2005)

Es gibt keinen 100% richtigen Weg um etwas freizustellen ... Meist sind Pfade in Kombination mit einer Maske sehr hilfreich, der Extrahieren Filter (so heisst der Consti  Extrudieren ist was ganz anderes) kann bei Haaren helfen, aber selbst da bin ich skeptisch. Das funktioniert eh nur bei gutem Kontrast. Du kannst mal nach "freistellen" suchen und wirst sehen, es gibt so verdammt viele Möglichkeiten, wie das bei PS eben üblich ist


----------



## McAce (31. Januar 2005)

Also dein Frage finde ich besonders Dreist, so wird dir hier keine große erwarten können.

Wenn du die Suchenfunktion hier im Forum nutzt bekommst du jede Menge
Infos zu dem Thema

McAce


----------



## chrisbergr (31. Januar 2005)

Hm Freistellen von Personen und zeitaufwändig? Weiß ja nicht wieso, aber mehr als 5 Minuten habe ich dafür schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht.
Ich benutze aber weder den sehr guten (wenn man ihn zu bedienen weiß) Extrahieren-Filter noch Masken oder ähnliches, sondern schlicht und einfach den Radiergummi.

*EDIT & OT:*
Das ist zeitaufwändig  ;-]


----------



## hubbl (31. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das hier bei euren Problemen, aber zaubern kann diese Art auch nich und Wunder vollbringen erst recht nicht :]

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php


----------



## extracuriosity (31. Januar 2005)

@acid.rain
also bei allem Respekt, aber dass du in 5 Minuten Personen zufriedenstellend mit dem Radiergummi freistellst, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Ich kann mich natürlich auch in dir täuschen, aber selbst für Profis wie Doc Baumann ist das eine ganz schön schweisstreibende und vor allem zeitraubende Arbeit.


----------



## extracuriosity (31. Januar 2005)

Wie wär´s denn mit einem internen Freistellcontest auf die schnelle. 
Ich würde dieses Bild vorschlagen
http://demonic-creations.co.uk/Gallery/duskhu1.jpg

Wer will, stellt frei und schreibt auf, wie er´s / sie´s gemacht hat. Dann ist auch für alle ein Lerneffekt dabei.


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2005)

Habe mal die Schnitte genommen, und auf  die simpelste Weise durch "Extract"
geschickt ( übrigens ähnliche Herangehensweise wie Knockout ) und nach dem
*1. Versuch * sah es schon so aus. Also wer hier noch lamentiert, es kostet Stunden, der
sollte Bibliothekar werden.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Natürlich sind hier&da Fehler drin, aber die sind schnell mit ner zweiten Ebene
und Handarbeit ausgemerzt. Oder n zweiter Versuch mit Extract.

@Acid.Rain: "Das ist Zeitaufwendig" sieht der Hammer aus....


----------



## chrisbergr (31. Januar 2005)

Naja ich muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass ich bei den Haaren niemals so ins Detail gehe, sondern meist das ganze einfach dort abschneide, wo es zumutbar ist. Wenn es darum geht, dass die Haare detailiert sein sollen wie im Original, dann radiere ich alles bis auf die Haare und bearbeite diese dann mit dem Extrahieren. Aber wie gesagt, das braucht es in den seltesten Fällen 




			
				chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Acid.Rain: "Das ist Zeitaufwendig" sieht der Hammer aus....


Ähm, was meinste damit?


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2005)

Dein Link, Du Schnellkochtopf   

Diese Wacom gepinselte Sternenhaufen sind eines eigenen Threads würdig.. mennomenno... 

mfg chmee


----------



## chrisbergr (31. Januar 2005)

Achso jetzt weiß ich was mit 'sieht der Hammer aus' gemeint ist  Klar das ist nen ganz anderes Thema, wollte nur mal nen Vergleich zwischen Zeitaufwändig und Freistellen machen


----------



## Sk3l3tor (1. Februar 2005)

hatte mich auch mal an dem bild oben versucht, leider nachher nen scheiss fehler gemacht, den ich nicht mehr rückgängig machen konnte.. und dann war ich zu faul.
habs auch mal mit dem radiergummi versucht, ging eigentlich ganz gut... nur rund um die haare unten am rechten arm sah es kacke aus.... 

Noch eine Frage: arbeitet ihr mit der Maus? Oder mit so nem Stift... wie heisst das nochmal?grafik-tableaut?


----------

